# Buttkicker switching and control



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi guys

I just ordered a LFE kit and second LFE. I want one LFE permanently on and the second to be on at certain times. Could I use something like this to selectively turn each on/off: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0043JBLC0

Further, could I use an AB switch with level controls to adjust the level between the two (one is a sofa and one is a chair)

Regards

Mark


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

It would work if you wanted one or the other on. The impedance would change if you switched from one to both.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

dougc said:


> It would work if you wanted one or the other on. The impedance would change if you switched from one to both.


Thanks. Apparently that will blow the amp according to BK support


----------

